# Lighting suggestions for 36 gallon bowfront (Aqueon)



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello everyone, 
Just looking for some ideas/opinions for upgrading my lighting. Looking to get into a low tech planted tank and some low/mod level light level plants. There are quite a few of these tanks around. I was wondering if any one had any ideas on retrofit or had upgraded the lighting for this exact tank. I think it's 30 inches long, 20 inches deep, and of course bowfront (15inches at widest)

I am open to LED or HOt5. Will spend a bit but not a fortune, just looking for a change, looking at year 6 with my brichardi's and my DIY rock background and feeling kinda if ho-humm about it. Planted tanks and resources and tech have come so far in the last ten years that I am interested in dipping my toe in. 

Ideas on plant selection, substrate with low tech (I'm thinking sand with some soil product under) are also welcome. 
Cheers all

Hammer


----------



## Gfish (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a full spectrum fluval led 24 inch on my 36 gallon bow front fully planted tank it seems to provide a good amount of light cost was about 200 after tax the current plus series also make quite nice lights a had previously put a 18 inch current plus on there which was more like 140 bucks but found it didn't provide enough light may work for your setup though I do have some high light plants in there the current has many options as far as different settings for the light an the fluval is jus full spec or moon light so those are a few options to consider 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

check out some finnex lights. I have 2. I like them.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback

I went with a 30 inch LED


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Sunblaster t5ho is a great buy also.. Pat sells them


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I would hang a single or dual 36" Hagen GLO fixture over that tank. They are excellent fixtures for a great look. I also highly recommend using Geissemann bulbs with them.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

On my 20G long I got a Fluval Plant and Aqualife LED Light. It works really well! I grew glosso's, alter mini, ludwiga, baby tears also with it. Light produces a lot of algae in my tank. Right now I got a centimeter of duck weed growing in the tank.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

cool. I am still learning about planted tanks, it seems LED has come a long way quickly


----------

